# TDI Fuel pump going out? [replaced]



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Filled up the tank, sat over night and drove it to kid's dr office then upon restart a blinking glow plug light. Did a restart and no light; drove fine home and took it out for another spin with no issues (no loss of power etc)

Finally pulled the code today:

2 Faults Found:
9641 - Control Circuit for Reductant Pump 1 
P208C 00 [101] - Short to Ground
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7604 km
Date: 2012.03.27
Time: 09:24:36

*10062 - Fuel Pump 
P3044 00 [101] - Short Circuit*
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 18249 km
 Date: 2012.11.05
Time: 10:06:40

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

---


Now this is our 3rd newer TDI and we lost our previous JSW TDI


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Hard to say what that code is other then there has been no fuel pump issues with the TDI Touaregs and while we just got this motor in the US in 09 it has been around a long time rest of world. I would clear it and see if it comes back. The first code is what I would be more concerned about since that is related to the Adblue system and there has been issues with that. The adblue issue will result in a CEL and it will be on solid with a code telling you what is going on when you read it. The Jetta issue has not followed the Touareg at all.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I never recall seeing a CEL pop up for the adblue issue and the vehicle was in for service after the fact but i'll drop it off in a few days and have the dealership look it over.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I never recall seeing a fuel pump go out in a TDI Touareg when I worked at the dealership a 18 months in Florida. 

Did see a number of 09/10 Jettas and oddly they were all sportwagens. Never a sedan except for old people putting the wrong fuel in them. 

PM and I can give you some more insight on the Jetta HPFP replacement.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Boosted2003! said:


> I never recall seeing a fuel pump go out in a TDI Touareg when I worked at the dealership a 18 months in Florida.
> 
> Did see a number of 09/10 Jettas and oddly they were all sportwagens. Never a sedan except for old people putting the wrong fuel in them.
> 
> PM and I can give you some more insight on the Jetta HPFP replacement.


both previous JSW TDIs are gone now  - so no worries.

dropped the Touareg off at the dealership this morning so we'll see what is up.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

fuel pump code popped up again this morning after a full tank fill the previous day. (first go about was adblue software update) 

Address 01: Engine (J623-CATA) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7P0 907 401 J HW: 7P0 907 401 E
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H17 0003 
Revision: 56H17--- 
Coding: 292A4012233600050000
Shop #: WSC 05074 444 12618
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907401J 001003
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907401J.rod
VCID: 3663E1F1893B76A8CB9

1 Fault Found:
10062 - Fuel Pump 
P3044 00 [101] - Short Circuit
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 20522 km
Date: 2012.12.23
Time: 07:48:48

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Just a quick update - dealership is replacing the fuel pump today (back-ordered but found just one in the country) During the entire time there was no power loss or crappy mpg - everything was normal as usual. Dealership was awesome about it (as usual too) but I don't have any further details at the moment - no clue if this was like the failure in my 2.0TDI (crappy fuel) as I only asked them to look into a bit more and nothing prompted it when dropping off for normal service. 

15k miles on the Touareg


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Rich, I am curious about your HPFP issue. I too have a 2009 JSW TDI and a Touareg TDI. Did the JSW have the problem due to bad fuel? Did you use an additive? I am in SW FL,who is your dealer? Thanks JP


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

GuntherVW @ Coconut Creek 

my '09 was ok and the '11 failed at ~3500 miles and 99.9% certain due to bad fuel - it was pink/dirty  

no additives at all - past or present. 

i'll have to see what they say about the pump in the Touareg - probably oddity of a bad part.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Wife will be picking it up today. 

Final verdict: 

-- 

The electric pump in the tank was defective not the HPFP


----------

